# Egyptian (?): Unknown audio



## tzalta

Hello Guys From long time I'm searching what kind of language is this? I think is Egyptian One and also I hear this voice in few Movies for the Old Civilization of Egypt but I'm not able to find that audio to download it.
Can you please tell me with sure do this is really Egyptian and what the women say?! Exactly
Also if you know that audio from where is exactly you can tell me.
Thanks in advance.
Just watch the video and the women start to speak on the beggining of the clip, very mistik voice :
You can hear the clip in YOUTUBE just wrote in the Search:

Reptilian Brotherhood of the Snake Pt.1/3

Sorry but I'm not allowed to post the link for the video here so you can listen it by yourself.


----------



## Mahaodeh

If you mean ancient Egyptian, then I'm afraid that the language is dead and there are no native speakers, there havent been any for a very, very long time.

Keep in mind though that I doubt those that did that clip are Egyptologists and my guess is that it's made up just to seem as if it's ancient Egyptian.


----------



## cherine

Actually, ancient Egyptian isn't really dead. It evolved in what is called the Coptic language, and it's used in Egyptian Coptic Orthodox churches and even in some Egyptian Christian families.

As for your question, I'm not sure if anyone can help you with it in this forum, but I'll move it to the Other Languages forum, in case we have some forum members who know this language.


----------



## Au101

At the start, it sounds to a novice like me, as though they are reciting something, perhaps names, dates, or even an alphabet. That was just the impression I got.


----------



## palomnik

I believe that it is somebody reading off some quote transliterated from Ancient Egyptian.  The words _nebet _(lords) and _mu _(water) are mentioned.  Of course, the transliteration of ancient Egyptian is just a convention, and nobody knows exactly how it sounded, especially the vowels, and the speaker seems to have a British accent.

What's more, even if you can translate the item, it is anybody's guess whether it has any real relevance to the story being told in the Youtube clip.  If I were to search I'd start with the Egyptian Book of the Dead, which is widely available in editions with transliterated hieroglyphics.  I suspect that the creators of the clip didn't spend much time on the finer details of Egyptology.

When I first read your post, I expected to hear Arabic on the Youtube item; for some reason, in a lot of recent film clips set in ancient Egypt the actors are speaking Egyptian Arabic.  But this is definitely not Arabic, as Cherine can confirm.


----------



## Mahaodeh

cherine said:


> Actually, ancient Egyptian isn't really dead. It evolved in what is called the Coptic language, and it's used in Egyptian Coptic Orthodox churches and even in some Egyptian Christian families.


 
Yes, but my understanding is that it changed considerably, so while Coptic evolved from ancient Egyptian, it's not ancient Egyptian.

Sort of like how Syriac and Assyrian-Neo Aramaic evolved from Aramaic, except that Aramaic is newer than ancient Egyptian (I think).


----------



## azeid

Mahaodeh said:


> Yes, but my understanding is that it changed considerably, so while Coptic evolved from ancient Egyptian, it's not ancient Egyptian.
> Sort of like how Syriac and Assyrian-Neo Aramaic evolved from Aramaic, except that Aramaic is newer than ancient Egyptian (I think).


I am not the expert here but as far as I know,The Coptic language had been evolved through the ancient eras from the spoken Egyptian language and after that it borrowed words and sounds from Greek,Roman,Latin and also it borrowed the alphabet from Greek so it isn't a pure hieroglyphic.
And as mentioned above by palomnik


> nobody knows exactly how it sounded, especially the vowels


Actually,The term "Coptic" = Egyptian and this name came from the Greek word "Aigyptus" but the true name for Egypt is Misr as it is in Arabic (مصر).
Few words are still used till now in Egyptian Arabic from the hieroglyphic which arrived to us through the Coptic one.


----------



## palomnik

For those who want to take this a step further and look up the words heard on the clip, the entire text of Erman and Grapow's "Woerterbuch der Aegyptischen Sprache" can be found online, all ten volumes of it, in PDF files.  Since I am not at all sure whether it is in the public domain I will refrain from giving the website here, but you can PM me if interested, since I reside in a country that recognizes fair use.  You'll have to be able to read German, though.


----------

